# Advice on a Prop.. Kevlar Classic with a 25hp merc



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Quicksilver stainless steel propeller 3 blade 10" diameter x 13" pitch for best all around performance if holeshot is not your concern. Will gain some speed and better performance over stock prop.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Quicksilver stainless steel propeller 3 blade 10" diameter x 13" pitch for best all around performance if holeshot is not your concern. Will gain some speed and better performance over stock prop.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks! Do you think there is any need for a cavitation plate?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks! Do you think there is any need for a cavitation plate?


Not needed if u not running shallow or don't have blowout problems.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks again man. I get about an inch of travel up and then it starts to cavitate, so Im not even sure if it will totally blow out if I travel higher. Do you think the prop will solve the problem if I were to raise the jack plate all the way up or what?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks again man. I get about an inch of travel up and then it starts to cavitate, so Im not even sure if it will totally blow out if I travel higher. Do you think the prop will solve the problem if I were to raise the jack plate all the way up or what?


The quicksiler propeller 3 blade S.S prop will improve your speed but won't run it when u jacked all the way up.

U can add cupping on the S.S propeller to bite the water a lot better and might able to run all the way up. Max u can go about 4.5 - 5 inches above the transom.

Or u might want a 4 blade S.S propeller but might slighty lose 1 to 2 mph and still able to jacked all the way up.

U want improve speed then go for quicksilver or powertech 3 blade S.S propeller 13 inch pitch with standard cup.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Now here is another reason why I love this forum, everyone is willing to share in there area of expertise!!


Thanks Again!! [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------

